# Need help with NVidia drivers



## silentbogo (Dec 10, 2013)

Yesterday I've tried to install NVidia's official drivers on my Mint 16 and got really frustrated.
Out of all the methods found on internet none worked.

Already tried manually blacklisting Nouveau through bootloader - it still works.
The last thing I've tried is killing and completely removing it through the package manager - and now I can't boot into my desktop.

I'm gonna try to boot install NV drivers in the text mode, but for the future can anyone help me with installation tips?


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't ever install the drivers from nVidia's site, use jockey-gtk.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 11, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> Don't ever install the drivers from nVidia's site...


But it has worked for me. And very well...


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2013)

The original problem was:
I tried to install Steam and HL2, but when i tried to play it, all textures rendered as black, except shaders on G-Man.
So, apparently something is wrong with the video drivers, or the way OpenGL tries to render the picture.
At the same time i was able to play Alien Arena and other Linux-native games with no issues(but most of them run on OpenGL 2.0).


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 11, 2013)

If you didn't already have proper drivers you were either using nouveau or rendering through software. Still, use jockey for these kinds of things.


----------



## qubit (Dec 11, 2013)

This headache you're talking about here guys is the kind of thing I hope Steam on Linux will alleviate when it becomes mainstream in the nearish future with the Steam Box and lots of games released on it.

It would do wonders for the Linux platform and help to get us all off Microsoft's de facto Windows platform with its wretched licensing and product activation garbage. Oh well, with Windows 8 so incredibly popular, I guess Windows may be slowly reducing in importance over time... 
I'm sorry I can't help you with the actual problem, but I wanted voice my support for Linux.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 12, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> If you didn't already have proper drivers you were either using nouveau or rendering through software. Still, use jockey for these kinds of things.


As i said earlier, Mint is running Nouveau by default. There is a built-in utility to install proprietary drivers, but it is useless, because the selection field is always blank.

BTW. After removing Nouveau packages out of my system and booting in text mode the installation still failed, because the OS still thinks that Nouveau is running...  
I think i'm gonna try Mageia today and put away tinkering with Mint for couple of days.


----------



## .:freeman:. (Feb 26, 2014)

hey
you can easily install the proprietary drivers:

1. press the super-key (windoze-key) and type driver

2.1 Driver Manager should be appear as search result -> open the Driver Manager

OR

2.2 Open the Cinnamon Settings, scroll down and open the Driver Manager







3. Install a proprietary driver






If you like to use the nouveau driver you have to add the xorg-edgers ppa:
Open the terminal (Ctrl + Alt + T):

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa

!!! PLEASE READ THE IMPORTANT NOTES !!!

sudo apt-get update 
sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo reboot​
The S3 Texture Compression Error should be now fixed.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 26, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> Yesterday I've tried to install NVidia's official drivers on my Mint 16 and got really frustrated.


It should work with: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current". I didn't do it like that but it always worked when I tried...

If you just want to get a working driver...


----------

